# Recon



## Help (Jan 15, 2021)

*How do I know if my bike has a GPS located on it ?*


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Take it to the police station so they can check the serial number and description against known thefts.

If none, then you've probably gotten away with stealing it.

What kind of question is this?


----------

